# Cleeve House



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Cleeve House 3 Horton Road Gloucester GL51 3PX UK

Who in the UK were there circa seventies to eighties?

Cleeve House was an adolescent unit, run by the then, Gloucestershire Area Health Authority

We weren't sectioned; but we might as well have been

We stayed there all week & went home at weekends; leaving Friday afternoon; returning Monday morning

I wont name residents, but the staff were:

+ Geoff Dysche (Psychologist)

+ Mary Lombard (Psychologist)

+ Sherry Faulkner (Senior Nurse)

+ Pauline Richards (Nurse)

+ Anne Farley (Nurse)

+ Ian Hornsby (Nurse)

....... to name a few

Does anyone remember any of those names?

One particular resident (they will remain anonymous for their own privacy) we will call Stella would self harm regularly

One particular occasion, she deliberately broke her own harm. I have no idea how she did it. 

Another occasion, staff asked her to wait in an office. She escaped out of a window

I asked one of the nurses could I borrow her car, to find her

She offered to take me

I directed the nurse to where I know she hides

The nurse said "Let's go find her"

My reply?

"I'll go find her. You're going to wait in the car"

I knew if I turned up with staff she would bolt

Anyway, I soon found her. Trusting me she came along with me

Back at the car I told the nurse to go back to the adolescent unit, whilst Stella & I walk back


----------



## Cleeve House Painter (Aug 15, 2021)

I was a Adolescent Resident at Cleeve House between 1986 - 1988, my favorite piece in history at that place was the large abstracted Painting i painted 4 the main stairwell, although i never signed it 4 medical terms, i do remember 1 of the Sectaries 4 the Psychologist owned a beige brown great Dane that slept in the office.


----------



## Olaff (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi I was at Cleeve house between 1976 to 78,and reading those names of the staff bought back loads of memories some good and some well not so good.the staff names I remember where, Betty karn,Mary Lombard,Geoff dysche the who thought he was uri Geller the spoon bender!!! ,Pauline Richards , Glennis Pickford,Varsha Patel the lovely secretary. Also Brian dubberly,Keith butcher and Mike penny. Our surrogate mother was a great lady indeed,Hilda farmer who wholly accepted our rag tag bunch for who we where without passing any judgement. I was sent to Cleeve house because my late father had had a total mental breakdown,and my late mother had had a severe breakdown herself resulting in her havingElectro shock treatment.This resulted in myself not knowing what was happening and resulted in me absconding from any school I was sent to.and developing severe anxiety and other issues.I had a great many issues,some of which I still have today some 45 years on. Looking back now I realise I was totally out of all control,getting into trouble with the police,and having absolutely no respect for any human or anything else. I was probably destined for a life in and out of jail!!.so sorry to ramble on where were we? The member of staff who changed my life and probably spared me was a amazing man by the name of Cliff Beale.any one remember him. He was a Quaker and a pacifist, he told me if I was get any respect from any one at all I needed to respect myself first. These words totally changed my life thanks to him,I was able to after 2 years leave Cleeve and finish my education be it only 2 mornings a a week due to my unruly behaviour in the past. Although I left school with no qualifications at all I managed to get qualified as a heavy plant engineer mechanic,when I sometimes fell back I always remembered cliffs words of wisdom.sadly cliff passed last year and it was with great sadness that I was unable to thank him personally. So there we are,for 2 years Cleeve house the staff and residents became my home my parents and my brothers and sisters and my family.god bless you all wherever you are. And God bless you cliff.


----------

